# Cellucotton / Rayon



## Dane (24/6/16)

Hi Guys

Please advise, where can I get Cellucotton / Rayon from in Pretoria?

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Dane


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/6/16)

Only Vendor I have seen Rayon for sale is Vape Club.
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/rayon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (24/6/16)

And Vape Cartel :

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/wick-wire/products/100-rayon-cellucotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane (24/6/16)

Thanks Rob and Brotiform, was hoping for a walk-in shop in the area. But will wait until I have to place a 'bigger' order to justify shipping.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenyZA (26/6/16)

@Dane if you're in PTA east area, send me PM. I'll hook you up with a piece in the meantime! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dane (27/6/16)

Thanks @GreenyZA 

Will PM shortly.


----------

